# Apache 2.2.8 no APACHE2_MODULES? [SOLVED]

## gnac

So I just tried to upgrade from Apache 2.2.6 to 2.2.8 following the instructions

However, when I built it, it appears as if my modules didn't get built, namely setenvif.

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 67 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:

Invalid command 'SetEnvIf', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
```

I verified that "setenvif" was in my APACHE2_MODULES defined in make.conf

```
APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default

authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir

disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap       

include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy  

proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling    

status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"
```

I then read this thread and saw that the posters emerge -pv apache results didn't look like mine, namely, when I emerge -pv apache, I don't see the APACHE2_MODULES section.

I think I should see something like 

```
# emerge apache -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8  USE="ssl suexec threads -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dbd deflate dir disk_cache ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config mem_cache mime mime_magic rewrite setenvif status unique_id vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -authn_anon -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dav -dav_fs -dav_lock -dumpio -env -expires -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -logio -negotiation -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -speling -userdir -usertrack -version" APACHE2_MPMS="worker -event -itk -peruser -prefork"
```

but instead my output looks like:

```
emerge -pv apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8  USE="ldap ssl -apache2_modules_actions -apache2_modules_alias -apache2_modules_asis -apache2_modules_auth_basic -apache2_modules_auth_digest -apache2_modules_authn_alias -apache2_modules_authn_anon -apache2_modules_authn_dbd -apache2_modules_authn_dbm -apache2_modules_authn_default -apache2_modules_authn_file -apache2_modules_authz_dbm -apache2_modules_authz_default -apache2_modules_authz_groupfile -apache2_modules_authz_host -apache2_modules_authz_owner -apache2_modules_authz_user -apache2_modules_autoindex -apache2_modules_cache -apache2_modules_cern_meta -apache2_modules_charset_lite -apache2_modules_dav -apache2_modules_dav_fs -apache2_modules_dav_lock -apache2_modules_dbd -apache2_modules_deflate -apache2_modules_dir -apache2_modules_disk_cache -apache2_modules_dumpio -apache2_modules_env -apache2_modules_expires -apache2_modules_ext_filter -apache2_modules_file_cache -apache2_modules_filter -apache2_modules_headers -apache2_modules_ident -apache2_modules_imagemap -apache2_modules_include -apache2_modules_info -apache2_modules_log_config -apache2_modules_log_forensic -apache2_modules_logio -apache2_modules_mem_cache -apache2_modules_mime -apache2_modules_mime_magic -apache2_modules_negotiation -apache2_modules_proxy -apache2_modules_proxy_ajp -apache2_modules_proxy_balancer -apache2_modules_proxy_connect -apache2_modules_proxy_ftp -apache2_modules_proxy_http -apache2_modules_rewrite -apache2_modules_setenvif -apache2_modules_speling -apache2_modules_status -apache2_modules_unique_id -apache2_modules_userdir -apache2_modules_usertrack -apache2_modules_version -apache2_modules_vhost_alias -apache2_mpms_event -apache2_mpms_itk -apache2_mpms_peruser -apache2_mpms_prefork -apache2_mpms_worker -debug -doc (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" 
```

----------

## gnac

Turns out I had to upgrade to a new portage profile:

```
# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop *

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop 

  [6]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

# eselect profile set 5

# env-update; source /etc/profile

# emerge -pv apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8  USE="ldap ssl -debug -doc (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -charset_lite -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy_ftp -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB

```

----------

